# On the Horizon for the Touareg



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

enclosed a few current information to the Touareg: 
1. General & current references: 
* PST - Aluminum footboards were taken from the offer. 
* Telephone and telephone preparation are immediately only in connection with the multi-function steering wheel orderable. 
* Due to the work vacation in Bratislava in PWO 31/04 and 32/04 no Touareg are manufactured. 
* The European Union regulation for Diesels of vehicles does not concern the vehicles of the class M1 (vehicles over 2,5 t), belonged also for this the Touareg. These vehicles can become certified within the European Union to at the end of 2005. 
2. Special references to restrictions: When following equipments it can come to taking into account delays: 
- pneumatic cushioning "PSL" is quantitatively restrictive. 
- Differenzialsperre "1Y1" is quantitatively restrictive. 
- wood steering wheel "PM3" o. "1XG" is quantitatively restrictive. 
3. Employment dates: # 
WLD full leather equipment PWO 32/04 
1G3 spare wheel in driving tyre, attachment outside at the tail PWO 25/04 
3FR sliding issuing solar roof PWO 32/04 
4GR windshield heatable openly PST of footboards being void completely 
9W4 in-car telephone preparation 32/04 
PSE DVD player 32/04 
* planned engine employment V6 TDI (165 kW/225 HP) with AG before-outer. 
4. Quarter 2004. 
* Planned engine employment V6 TDI (165 kW/225 HP) with SG before-outer. 1. Quarter 2005. 
* Planned engine employment VR6 (206 kW/280 HP) before-outer. 
4. Quarter 2005. 
4. Other information: 
* 1G3 with 1D1 (rigid trailer coupling) in connection with spare wheel outside at the tail is not offered. 
* Telephone and telephone preparation (9ZF, 9W8, 9W9) - immediately only with multi-function steering wheel orderable. 
* For the R5 TDI or V6 does not give it a possibility of ordering the 1D9. 
* The 17"Faltrad "1G6" is not orderable in combination with the standheizung "PHA". 
* With order of the standheizung excluding a radio remote maintenance one supplies. The statement in the log book is incorrect and was corrected. 
* Starting from PWO 40/03 the Handyvorbereitung "9W8" is equipped with a comfort operation. However this can be used only over the additionally ordered multi-function steering wheel (series with the V8 and V10 TDI). The Handyvorbereitung "9W8" exclusively applies to the Nokia 6310i and no other Handy! 
* Starting from PWO 40/03 the universal Handyvorbereitung "9ZF" is orderable for the telephones Motorola V60i, Nokia 6210, 6310, 6310i, 6110, 6150, 6130, 5110, Siemens C45, S45, S4ï, ME45, M50, MT50, C55, S55. 
* With order of the pneumatic cushioning the air hose for the tire filling is provided in series. This is under the left rear seat. 
* The Keyless ACCESS "4F2" is not orderable in combination with transmission and that it also in the future will not give. 
* CD Rome 2003/2004 is dispatched by Votex since 24,06,03. 
* The middle head restraint becomes starting from PWO 34/03 for all models, due to which to the rear, smaller fail better view. 
* The shelf for the log book in the glove subject is series with the V8 and V10. There is no option for V6 or R5! 
* The system mountain starting assistant and mountain driving off assistant is since model year change series extent with switching and automatic transmission. 
* The water additional heating system "PHA" is not in combination with the folding wheel "1G6" or 1G1 "orderable. 
* The standard radio is not possible against another radio of another company without problems, since the radio has another size/form, which is not available in the trade at present. 
* Employment of child seats is planned in the year 2006. 
* Employment of a firm roof railing is planned in the year 2005. 
* Employment of ventilated 18-Wege-Sitz presumably in the year 2005 planned. * Employment automatic distance regulation is planned in the year 2006. 
* Employment curve light is planned in the year 2005. 
* Employment Cricketleder in the colors teak, beige or reed-green on normal seats WLA is not planned.
Info courtesy of our friends at touareg-freunde.de


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Someone care to try to translate this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (tedpark)*

Would you prefer the original German?
One thing is for sure, no Touaregs will be built during week 31 and 32 this year.
VW will start building cars with new options: external rear tire, solar sunroofs, heated windshields, full leather, DVD player after shutdown.
There will be a V6 TDI.
There will be a 280 HP VR6 gas (Cayenne V6 buyers, are you listening?).


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Spock
Yes, I'd love to get the original German text. I tried to find it on your touareg-freunde.de site, but couldn't. Could you tell me where I could find the original so I could give the translation another attempt. (Or just send it to me.)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (td_treg)*

TD,
Please give us a better translation. Here it is:
anbei ein paar aktuelle Informationen zum Touareg:
1. Allgemeine & aktuelle Hinweise:
* PST - Alu-Trittbretter wurden aus dem Angebot genommen.
* Telefon- und Telefonvorbereitung sind ab sofort nur noch in
Verbindung mit dem Multifunktionslenkrad bestellbar.
* Aufgrund des Werksurlaubes in Bratislava wird in PWO 31/04 und 32/04
kein Touareg gefertigt.
* Die EU-Vorschrift für Diesel Fahrzeuge betrifft NICHT die Fahrzeuge
der Klasse M1 (Fahrzeuge über 2,5 t), hierzu gehört auch der Touareg. Diese
Fahrzeuge können innerhalb der EU bis Ende 2005 zugelassen werden.
2. Besondere Hinweise zu Restriktionen: Bei folgenden Ausstattungen kann es
zu Einplanungsverzögerungen kommen:
- Luftfederung "PSL" ist mengenmäßig restriktiv.
- Differenzialsperre "1Y1" ist mengenmäßig restriktiv.
- Holzlenkrad "PM3" o. "1XG" ist mengenmäßig restriktiv.
3. Einsatztermine:
# WLD Vollleder-Ausstattung PWO 32/04
1G3 Reserverad in Fahrbereifung, Befestigung außen am Heck PWO 25/04
3FR Schiebe-Ausstell-Solardach PWO 32/04
4GR Frontscheibe beheizbar offen
PST Trittbretter Entfallen komplett
9W4 Autotelefonvorbereitung 32/04
PSE DVD-Spieler 32/04
* Geplanter Motoreinsatz V6 TDI (165 kW/225 PS) mit AG vorauss. 4.
Quartal 2004.
* Geplanter Motoreinsatz V6 TDI (165 kW/225 PS) mit SG vorauss. 1.
Quartal 2005.
* Geplanter Motoreinsatz VR6 (206 kW/280 PS) vorauss. 4. Quartal 2005.
4. Sonstige Informationen:
* 1G3 mit 1D1 (starre Anhängekupplung) in Verbindung mit Reserverad
aussen am Heck wird nicht angeboten.
* Telefon und Telefonvorbereitung (9ZF, 9W8, 9W9) - Ab sofort nur noch
mit Multifunktionslenkrad bestellbar.
* Für den R5 TDI oder V6 gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die 1D9 zu
bestellen.
* Das 17"Faltrad "1G6" ist nicht in Kombination mit der Standheizung
"PHA" bestellbar.
* Bei Bestellung der Standheizung wird ausschließlich eine
Funkfernbedienung geliefert. Die Aussage im Bordbuch ist fehlerhaft und
wurde korrigiert.
* Ab PWO 40/03 wird die Handyvorbereitung "9W8" mit einer
Komfortbedienung ausgerüstet. Allerdings kann diese nur über das zusätzlich
bestellte Multifunktionslenkrad (Serie beim V8 und V10 TDI) genutzt werden.
Die Handyvorbereitung "9W8" gilt ausschließlich für das Nokia 6310i und kein
anderes Handy!
* Ab PWO 40/03 ist die universelle Handyvorbereitung "9ZF" für die
Telefone Motorola V60i, Nokia 6210, 6310, 6310i, 6110, 6150, 6130, 5110,
Siemens C45, S45, S45i, ME45, M50, MT50, C55, S55 bestellbar.
* Bei Bestellung der Luftfederung wird serienmäßig der Luftschlauch
für die Reifenbefüllung mitgeliefert. Dieser befindet sich unter dem linken
hinteren Sitz.
* Das Keyless Access "4F2" ist in Kombination mit Schaltgetriebe nicht
bestellbar und das wird es auch in Zukunft nicht geben.
* Die CD-Rom 2003/2004 wird von Votex seit 24.06.03 versendet.
* Die mittlere Kopfstütze wird ab PWO 34/03 für alle Modelle, aufgrund
der besseren Sicht nach hinten, kleiner ausfallen.
* Das Ablagefach für das Bordbuch im Handschuhfach ist Serie beim V8
und V10. Es gibt keine Option für V6 oder R5!
* Das System Berganfahrassistent und Bergabfahrassistent ist seit
Modelljahreswechsel Serienumfang bei Schalt- und Automatik-Getriebe.
* Die Wasserzusatzheizung "PHA" ist nicht in Kombination mit dem
Faltrad "1G6" oder 1G1" bestellbar.
* Das serienmäßige Radio ist gegen ein anderes Radiogerät einer
anderen Firma nicht ohne Probleme möglich, da das Radio eine andere
Größe/Form hat, die derzeit nicht im Handel verfügbar ist.
* Einsatz Kindersitze ist im Jahr 2006 geplant.
* Einsatz einer festen Dachreling ist im Jahr 2005 geplant.
* Einsatz belüfteter 18-Wege-Sitz voraussichtlich im Jahr 2005
geplant.
* Einsatz automatische Distanzregelung ist im Jahr 2006 geplant.
* Einsatz Kurvenlicht ist im Jahr 2005 geplant.
* Einsatz Cricketleder in den Farben teak, beige oder schilfgrün auf
Normalsitzen WLA ist nicht geplant.


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Since you're so "smart" - you wanna have a crack at this one:
The system mountain starting assistant and mountain driving off assistant is since model year change series extent with switching and automatic transmission
That is my favorite one. Living on the "pacific rim" I see a lot of "janglish", but this stuff is REALLY weird!!!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (tedpark)*

Employment curve light is planned in the year 2005
To me, and I'm certainly no Einstein, much less a spockcat or bravo, but that signifies something we should have already had: Adaptive headlights. Our lights give such poor side coverage now, that would be a major boon for this car.


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*

I gave it a shot and hope that this translation is easier to understand.









1. General & current references: 
* PST - Aluminum sideboards are no longer available.
* Effective immediately telephones and telephone kits can only be ordered in connection with the multi-function steering wheel. 
* Due to vacation in the Bratislava plant in production week 31/04 and 32/04 no Touaregs will be manufactured. 
* The European Union regulation for diesel vehicles does not apply to the vehicles of the class M1 (vehicles over 2,5 t). The Touaregs belong to this class. These vehicles can be registered in the European Union through the end of 2005.
2. Special hints about restrictions: 
When ordering the following equipment delays may occur: 
- Air suspension "PSL" is quantitatively restricted. [I guess they can't produce enough.] 
- Locking differential "1Y1" is quantitatively restricted.
- Wood steering wheel "PM3" or "1XG" is quantitatively restricted.
3. Introduction dates:
WLD full leather interior production week 32/04 
1G3 Full Size Rear Mounted Spare Tire production week 25/04 
3FR tilting sun roof with solar panel production week 32/04 
4GR windshield heatable unknown
PST sideboards are cancelled
9W4 telephone preparation 32/04 
PSE DVD player 32/04 
* Planned engine deployment V6 TDI (165 kW/225 HP) with automatic transmission expected 4th quarter 2004. 
* Planned engine deployment V6 TDI (165 kW/225 HP) with standard transmission expected 1st quarter 2005. 
* Planned engine deployment VR6 (206 kW/280 HP) expected 4th quarter 2005.
4. Other information: 
* 1G3 with 1D1 (rigid trailer hitch) in connection with Rear Mounted Spare Tire will not be offered. 
* Effective immediately, Telephone and telephone preparation kits (9ZF, 9W8, 9W9) can only be ordered with the multi-function steering wheel.
* For the R5 TDI or V6 it is impossible to order the 1D9. 
* The folded 17” spare tire "1G6" cannot be ordered in combination with the auxiliary heater "PHA". 
* With the auxiliary heater only one radio remote will be supplied. The statement in the manual is incorrect and was corrected. 
* Starting with production week 40/03 the telephone preparation "9W8" is equipped with a comfort operation. However, this can only be used with the additionally ordered multi-function steering wheel (standard on the V8 and V10 TDI). The telephone preparation "9W8" works exclusively with the Nokia 6310i and no other phone! 
* Starting with production week 40/03 the universal telephone preparation "9ZF" can be ordered for the telephones Motorola V60i, Nokia 6210, 6310, 6310i, 6110, 6150, 6130, 5110, Siemens C45, S45, S4ï, ME45, M50, MT50, C55, S55. 
* Vehicles equipped with the air suspension come with an air hose to fill tires. It can be found under the left rear seat. 
* The Keyless Access "4F2" cannot be ordered in combination with a standard transmission. This won’t change in the future. 
* CD-Rom 2003/2004 has been dispatched by Votex since June 24,2003. 
* Starting with production week 34/03 the middle headrest will be a mini-headrest to improve visibility. This applies to all models. 
* The shelf for the manual in the glove box is standard in the V8 and V10. It is not an option for V6 or R5!
* The hill-starting assistant and the hill-descent assistant has been part of the standard features of manual and automatic transmission vehicles since the change of the model year.
* The auxiliary heating system "PHA" cannot be ordered in combination with the folding spare wheel "1G6" or 1G1". 
* The swapping of the standard radio with one of a different manufacturer is not easily feasible, since the radio has a different size/form that is currently not available in aftermarket radios.
* Deployment of child seats is planned for the year 2006. 
* Deployment of firm roof rails is planned for the year 2005. 
* Deployment of ventilated 18-way adjustable seats is presumably planned for the year 2005. 
* Deployment of automatic distance regulation is planned for the year 2006. 
* Deployment of “curve lights” [low-beam headlamps pivot right or left in accordance to the direction you're turning] is planned for the year 2005. 
* Deployment of Cricket leather in the colors teak, beige or reed-green with normal seats WLA is not planned.

_Modified by td_treg at 11:49 PM 5-15-2004_


_Modified by td_treg at 11:51 PM 5-15-2004_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*

What are the details on that TDI V6?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (td_treg)*

Thanks. It is easier to understand and when I pasted the German in I see that I cut some information along the wrong parts which made them more confusing. 
One thing I don't see mentioned is a new nav system. The PSE (order code) DVD player is probably just an entertainment system. 
I am placing my order already: 2006 V6 TDI with automatic distance regulation (smart cruise control). Delivery in September 2005 please. Keyless start would be nice too!


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (TCinOC)*

If you're interested about the details of the V6 TDI engine, here are some numbers. I believe that they'll use the Audi engine. Audi has a 3 liter V6 TDI with 165kW at 4000RPM and 450Nm torque between 1400-3250RPM.
Here's what Audi posts on their English website:
V6 diesel engine with VTG turbocharger, DOHC; TDI direct injection.
Displacement, cm³:2969
Max. output, kW (PS) at rpm: 165(225)/4000
Max. torque, lbs. ft(Nm) at rpm: 332(450)/1400-3250
Engine management:
Common rail direct injection, 1600 bar with piezo injectors, seven-hole injector nozzles, VTG turbocharger with intercooler, swirl and tangential intake ports, swirl port regulated Bosch EDC-16CP+, volume, injection start, charge pressure, EGR control CAN bus.
Emission control system:
Air-gap insulated exhaust manifold, oxidising converters as primary and main catalytic converters, water-cooled exhaust-gas recirculation.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (td_treg)*

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (TCinOC)*

The info is not show on our web page. 
Rather than complaining you guys should really appreciate the info spock has posted for you.
Too much info sometimes spoils people, then they get demanding and they forget how much work and effort is really put into this. 
Also the W12 Touareg is comin by the end of the year for sure. The car is already ready and sitting in a hall in Wolfsburg. The W12 will be limited to approx. 400 units a year and will cost something in the range of 100,00 € and will be pepped up by the following company:
http://www.volkswagen-individual.de/
Show off will be in September 2004 in Frankfurt at our first annual Touareg meeting. Pictures and reports are sure to follow.
Best Rgds
Thanandon


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

I wonder why they're taking out the aluminum running boards...
V6 TDI sounds REAL interesting!
What are firm roof rails, and what do they mean by child seat?


----------



## Wolley (May 8, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*

This info is for which production destination?
Will the V6 TDI be coming to the US in 2005?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (Thanandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thanandon* »_The info is not show on our web page. 
Rather than complaining you guys should really appreciate the info spock has posted for you.
Too much info sometimes spoils people, then they get demanding and they forget how much work and effort is really put into this. 
Also the W12 Touareg is comin by the end of the year for sure. The car is already ready and sitting in a hall in Wolfsburg. The W12 will be limited to approx. 400 units a year and will cost something in the range of 100,00 € and will be pepped up by the following company:
http://www.volkswagen-individual.de/
Show off will be in September 2004 in Frankfurt at our first annual Touareg meeting. Pictures and reports are sure to follow.
Best Rgds
Thanandon

Thanandon, Great info. I've never seen this website before either. Guys this site is worth the visit! 
As for the person who asked which country this info is for, the answer is Europe but the question is how much of it will we see and what do we want?


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*

Could the aluminum running boards have been the Cayenne running boards that have the integrated rocker panels? That would look sharp on most any color TREG!
Solar sunroof to power internal cabin fan for cooling during the hot months like the Audi warm weather pacakge, except they get the power retractable sunscreen for the rear window in the sedan.?
Some nice options-what will this do to the price?
How is the Euro/US$ exachange rate? Another surcharge in MY '05?
I have seen the sales figures for the TREG, but don't remember what VW projections are for the TREG. Is VW selling as many TREGs as they want/need to?
Solid roof rack, or whatever it is called, could be the roof length style racks the Devoman, I believe, put on his V6. Better/worse/no better?
So amny questions-so little time.










_Modified by Silver Fox at 8:14 AM 5-16-2004_


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Spockcat-
Thanks for the pinching this wonderful information. I love getting information ahead of time. Without you, we would know about options when we were at the dealer getting things fixed.
You're a good man.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (Silver Fox)*

Thank Thanandon, he passed this on to me.


----------



## Wolley (May 8, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Thanandon, Great info. I've never seen this website before either. Guys this site is worth the visit! 
As for the person who asked which country this info is for, the answer is Europe but the question is how much of it will we see and what do we want?

I can't speak for the rest of us but I want another TDI option besides the V10. For the V10 the mileage isn't there and the cost is prohibitive.
The V6TDI worries me a little because I have always been told that a V6 configuration is inherently imbalanced. I would prefer the R5's inline engine. Has VW even done the preliminary market research for more TDI options? How do we make our voices heard?


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (Thanandon)*

Not to be defensive - but - as one of the (presumably) designated complainers - please note the winks and grins, etc.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

I dont get what the "Individual" site is.. Are they a design shop that works on tweaking designs for VW? Am I missing something..
That two tone Touareg interior is AMAZING.. Im so jealous!
Uri


----------



## red5sp1.8T (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_I dont get what the "Individual" site is.. Are they a design shop that works on tweaking designs for VW? Am I missing something..
That two tone Touareg interior is AMAZING.. Im so jealous!
Uri


Here's some info about VW Individual related to the Phaeton from http://www.germancarfans.com:
[ Volkswagen Individual GmbH, a new division of Europe’s largest vehicle manufacturer is set to be an exclusive partner for customers who want to have their new luxury car highly personalised. The new company has autonomous distribution, development and finance divisions; its engineers work closely with Volkswagen’s technical development. The product range offered by Volkswagen Individual GmbH, whose Head Office is in Wolfsburg, enables every new Phaeton to be lent that personal touch. 
Customers decide upon their individualisation requirements directly, together with either the Volkswagen Partner responsible for the sale of the Phaeton, or with a Phaeton specialist at “Transparent Manufacture” in Dresden. Volkswagen Individual then integrates the equipment details into each individual vehicle at its ‘Transparent Manufacture’. ]
Full story: http://www.germancarfans.com/n...4.003


----------



## red5sp1.8T (May 1, 2002)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (TCinOC)*

Top Gear recently tested the A6 with TDI and had this to say:
[ Things being what they are, I opted first for the three-litre TDi rather than running straight into the arms of the range-topping 4.2 V8 quattro. Featuring the latest-generation common-rail technology with 'piezo' injectors for ever more efficient combustion, this unit's refinement is simply startling. 
At normal motorway speeds, there is almost no vibration, little discernible engine noise and, with 225bhp and 332lb ft of torque available from 1,400rpm, impressively muscular performance. Tyre roar and wind noise are well-contained too. ]
http://www.topgear.com


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_.. what do they mean by child seat?

Most propably this:








Is an option offered from years in Passat, Bora and even Golf. I got that as part of a packagge, not that I ordered, but a visiting 8 year old niece found that very confortable and did appreciate a lot.


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (td_treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *td_treg* »_
4. Other information: 
* 1G3 with 1D1 (rigid trailer hitch) in connection with Rear Mounted Spare Tire will not be offered. 


What's that all about? I understand why - they didn't make enough room for both. But, wouldn't you think that someone that wants the rear mounted spare would also want the ability to tow? For offroading types, the two go hand in hand. Personally, I'd rather throw my full size offroading spare on the roof as I think it's a hassle to have to open the tire to get to the hatch. Anyway...
Thanks for all the great info everyone. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (Verdugo)*

With any hope, this could become an option for the Touareg......









PLEASE....PLEASE....PLEASE.....








Roy


_Modified by royeus at 9:50 AM 5-18-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (royeus)*

Funny thing is that the bottles in the picture don't even look real. I don't think you will see this option in a Touareg due to space considerations. Besides, we already have a bottle cooler.


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*

V-6 TDI is a PIPE DREAM until at least 2007(if at all)....much like the new 2.0 liter TDI(in the 2004 Passat)....ALL TDI is in HUGE demand...until the US gets reformulated fuel...we'll see limited TDI selection from Germany


----------



## Tamashek (May 19, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Bottles don't look real or particularly appealing: why isn't there Heineken in that dream-fridge? There is in mine.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_V-6 TDI is a PIPE DREAM until at least 2007(if at all)....much like the new 2.0 liter TDI(in the 2004 Passat)....ALL TDI is in HUGE demand...until the US gets reformulated fuel...we'll see limited TDI selection from Germany

I don't get this post







You make it sound like the 2.0l TDI in the Passat is also a pipe dream, but its been out for a while (heck, we've got one on order that should hit our dealer any day now







)







If they managed to rig the 2.0l TDI and the V10 TDI for use on the crappy high-sulfer diesel we get in the US, I'm sure they could get the V6 TDI to work here as well.
If the Toaureg V6 TDI comes as early as 4Q 2004, I'll be stunned. Probably more like Q2 2005 at best


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*

i hope they phase in LED lighting by mid 05 or 06 that would be perfect timing


----------



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Just wanted to "bump" one of the best posts I've seen on here, a couple of questions though:
1. Spockcat stated that he has placed an order for a V6TDI, is this for real? Can you order a V6TDI?
2. A picture is shown of the built-in child seat. It looks like a normal back seat to me, although, it appears that the first image is non-viewable. I'm guessing this type of seat is similar to a Volvo V70 where a portion of the back rest can be pulled down and becomes a booster seat for the little ones. Could someone confirm?
3. I hear/read awhile back that a large sunroof option would be available soon, has anyone heard more about this.
Thanks (from a Touareg owner wannabe)


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (DaveInDallas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveInDallas* »_
2. A picture is shown of the built-in child seat. It looks like a normal back seat to me, although, it appears that the first image is non-viewable. I'm guessing this type of seat is similar to a Volvo V70 where a portion of the back rest can be pulled down and becomes a booster seat for the little ones. Could someone confirm?

The pictures are of *my Passat*, and unlike the Volvo, a horizontal part of the seat is pulled up and pushed back creating a booster for the child and the "hole" serve as foot reast. I posted that becouse in the memo was written that Touareg would get that options too and wanted to show how it looks like.


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (royeus)*

Just read in the German forum that the facelift for the Touareg is planned for calendar week 45/06, which means , the 2007 versions would get it. That would give us another year driving around with a brand new looking car!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (dschlei)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dschlei* »_Just read in the German forum that the facelift for the Touareg is planned for calendar week 45/06, which means , the 2007 versions would get it. That would give us another year driving around with a brand new looking car!









Any photos posted there?


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Any photos posted there?

Nope! Will post as soon as I see something!


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_....There will be a 280 HP VR6 gas (Cayenne V6 buyers, are you listening?).


Now, why are you waking them up?








Pretty soon this is coming as a mod on existing V6s as well.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: On the Horizon for the Touareg (jinxegg)*

This was a year ago. I think they are still slumbering.


----------

